
Linus Torvalds Blasts PC Industry, Praises Chromebook Pixel - amazedsaint
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2013/03/06/linux-founder-linus-torvalds-blasts-pc-industry-praises-googles-chromebook-pixel/?utm_campaign=techtwittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
merinid
Still think it is pricey compared to the specs on the Macbook Air.

~~~
damniatx
You don't get 1TB Cloud storage for 3 years on Macbook Air.

